# The Time is Now Serving this afternoon!!



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bring your own beer and cheese!!!

















Can you smell what the Rowdy1 is smoking!!!!!!!!! :eating:

:beerchug:

umpkin-flashing:

:smiley-2drunks-singing:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I can smell it all the way up here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh ya I not only smell them, my taste buds are saying more, more.........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's not right to post pics like that! I am Offended...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been lucky enough to have some of Rodney's table fare. Unbelievable! Thinking of making the 4 1/2 hour drive to Dallas this afternoon.

:hunter:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I got to go find something to eat again.

Send some up here please.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

That looks mighty good.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

That looks very tasty! Ill be making some jerky soon after seeing this!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Now that looks worth a road trip, for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WHY YOU GOTTA BE SOOO M E A N.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm them looks tasty

are they realy as good as everyone here says?

would like to find out for my self


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The stuff Rodney smokes is better than that. I've been lucky enough to have some the last few years , I Seal it tight (the smell will alert them)after opening it and then hide it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

220swift said:


> Oh ya I not only smell them, my taste buds are saying more, more.........


You want more!!! Does this help???

Smoking and cooling









While I am inside packing and tasting for assured goodness !!!!









My whole house smells of smoked meats!!

:smile:

ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bought to much pork just going to have to smoke these while i am at it !

Wonder how close Bar-d is???


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Can't take it anymore!!!!! Gonna have to unfollow this post, making me too hungry!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't talk right now. Drooling on the keyboard.

:hunter:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

And here Danny, I had you a Ice Cold one waiting on you and a block of Jalapeno cheese and the Cajun sausage is about ready to pull and lots of crackers!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah thank god I got The water/ drool proof case for my phone


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Those look great and I bet they taste even better.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember the entire half a day mine lasted....... Delicious!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you guys are making me very jealous

and hungry lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some mighty fine looking products there, not a pic. I like to look at before I go to work and have to listen to the growling.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> And here Danny, I had you a Ice Cold one waiting on you and a block of Jalapeno cheese and the Cajun sausage is about ready to pull and lots of crackers!!!


Dagnabbit!

:hunter:


----------

